# sellmystuffdirect.com



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

hey everyone my sites has been up for a few months now..

its called sellmystuffdirect.com

basically i hel people sell there unwanted stuff on ebay for them. take alittle out of their storage and put alittle ito their pockets! Ive sold many items for people and thought i could spread it on to halloweenforum not only for halloween props but anything!

all im asking is to take a look at it spread the word and either email me about it or send me a private message!

Thanks,
Chris

sellmystuffdirect.com

[email protected]


----------

